# ****NEW TT Details in Autocar****



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone seen this yet? Any truth in it. I have to admit that I like the styling a lot if this is what Audi's new range is going to look like.

It shows the new TT, the Nuvolari, the Le Mans and the new A3 sportback.

Different pics to the ones that I have seen before too (the artists impressions). These 'look' like actual builds of the cars ( still artists impressions though I believe)

Get a copy and have a look

EDIT: On sale April 2006 - 150BHP to 350BHP RS Version Codenamed AU353 for now.

Scotty26


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Someone must have a copy! Is it in the stores yet?

Jae


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Came through the letterbox 10 minutes ago.

First glance looks good, but then it needs to.


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Jae said:


> Someone must have a copy! Is it in the stores yet?
> 
> Jae


I have a copy here on my desk - we get them sent free to the office every week so not sure if they are in the shops yet. I assume so as the date issue is from today.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

scan the copy, and email it to me, and I'll get it online.....

Jae


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Jae said:


> scan the copy, and email it to me, and I'll get it online.....
> 
> Jae


Would love to but unfortunately we have no scanner here in the office (well not one that works anyway :? )

Sorry


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It states it is an artists impression :?

It does look nice though, not quite sure of the twin exhaust (oval) being closee together in the centre of the rear.

Also says about the nuvolari in 2007 and le mans in 2006 too!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Looks nice....those grills will help cooling and whatever power improvements are planned...!


----------



## Thinksta (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like somebody let a chav run riot on the design.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've just bought the mag, when seeing the car on the front.

IMHO - its 'kin gorgeous! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] And fits in nicely when I want to replace my current car (mid 2006).

Hope there's more photos in the coming weeks!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I had Autocar delivered home too and I love the new TT. It will also be bigger and the 350 bhp engine should take it to 60mph in 5.5 seconds. But I am wondering that if the new TT is launched in 2006, when will they be launching the 350bhp engine.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is also great that the new TT will be coming so late. This means that our TTs remain current for a lot longer. It also means that 2006 will be a good time to replace the current TT for the new shape one if it looks as good as in Autocar. The fact that it will be bigger is great as I would like to be able to squeeze someone on the back seats from time to time.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> It is also great that the new TT will be coming so late. This means that our TTs remain current for a lot longer. It also means that 2006 will be a good time to replace the current TT for the new shape one if it looks as good as in Autocar. The fact that it will be bigger is great as I would like to be able to squeeze someone on the back seats from time to time.


You and Mrs V got something to tell us?? 

Agreed a bigger TT rear seat wise would be of great benefit to me.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK DXN you got me!! My wife's parents come once a year from Germany and it is a pain arranging for transport for them from/to airport and when they stay with us....so now you know. :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Hhhmmmm 2006 eh?? I could be back


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just gone out abnd bought it. GOt to say that even with the guppy grille it still looks good.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I hate Clarkson's description of that "Guppy Grille". It's pretty nice on the A6 IMHO; Can't wait to see the mag.

The man's a prat anyway, wafffling on about his Merc all day (snore) and brown nosing Ford for a GT-40.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

hmmmm

http://www.********.co.uk/images/ttv2.jpg


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Those wheels look similar to the new AMV8.

Looks very tidy.

Not sure about central exhausts though. I'm thinking shopping in summer :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm thinking that I hope DSG version II can handle 350 bhp.....


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> I'm thinking that I hope DSG version II can handle 350 bhp.....


By then Porsche will have released the 997s with DSG - apparently it is currently being developed to handle such power.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that I hope DSG version II can handle 350 bhp.....
> ...


But at what price? :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I went out a bought a copy if Autocar this lunch time too. Some interesting points just from looking at the photos:
- The front cover shows the car as LHD, yet p8 it's changed to RHD!
- The front number plates show it as an Audi UK car (MK postcode)
- Gone are the aero wipers, back are the 'old' style
- The ride height it spot on and doesn't (and probably can't) need lowering
- Are those 2x parking sensors on either side of the front bumper?

If they are artists photoshop impressions, they are very detailed as I can see the little mud flap 2/3 to the rear! Offical Audi 'photos' just to teast us all!

SBJ


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow - Insane. I'll plump my money down for the RS Twin Turbo right away.....! Finally TT will actually mean Twin Turbo. It comes out right about the time that my TT will be 2 years old and ripe for trade in. Soon as I can get my name down I'll be doing it if it looks like that - Love that front end and the back is much improved, IMHO. I kind of like the central pipes actually - Looks interesting and very different.

I'll have a brilliant black one please, and load it up with all the extras my good man.......!


----------



## TT Twister (Apr 14, 2004)

For those who read the article: any word on a _roadster_?


----------



## Inno (Jan 3, 2004)

hope they can squeeze in some sort of i-drive system into the dash, i long for one of those at the moment. its the only thing i'd want to change on my ttv6 I think to new grill is a bit too exagerated though, nice to hear about a porsche style spoiler though. :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TT Twister said:


> For those who read the article: any word on a _roadster_?


A year after the coupe release it says :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I went out a bought a copy if Autocar this lunch time too. Some interesting points just from looking at the photos:
> - The front cover shows the car as LHD, yet p8 it's changed to RHD!
> - The front number plates show it as an Audi UK car (MK postcode)
> - Gone are the aero wipers, back are the 'old' style
> ...


Well it is photoshoped. So they had to take the old car and then edit it. So you get what it was in the old car with some changes added to it. The difference between LHD and RHD is because of the creation of mirror images via Photoshop.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ScoTTy

Conspicuous by your absence - your 'informed' view?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

The perfect combination for me would be a convertible hardtop, a la Mercedes SLK etc. I would love a Roadster but just don't like the roof line when the hood is up; Security also worries me a bit on it. Still, a Twin Turbo coupe will do me thanks very much....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

love the wheels but not sure on the grille. Looks like a cartoon of "someones jaw dropping in shock"


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......well, FWIW, I wouldn't be basing anything at all on these pics as it's blatently 4 images basterdised into 1. You've obviously got a TT for the roof, A3 lights and grill (with GB plate), nouvrali (SP?) wheels and sides and Le Mans Q rear lights, exhausts etc. Blatant cut 'n shut to me :? Just like all the others, to sell more mags!

Until I see one moving, I'll reserve judgement!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When it happens I think it wont look anything like a TT so the roofline is a giveaway imho


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Not impressed at all. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

According to my Audi source :wink: the photos aren't real, but internally (hush hush) they can start to accept orders late 2005 for early/mid 2006 delivery :?

Audi are not ready to announce it in public yet though... typical Audi I would say


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I like it. Front, rear and sides are freshened up with the new styling.

Lets hope the "artist" was one who knows how it will really look.

I must add, the TT is a lovely looking car, not that I am biased of course :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Car manufacturers tend to let little bits out to gauge public response and also from the Journo's so 50% is probably fact the rest fiction.
Still looks nice though.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

IMO the front end of the current TT is its weakest point.It looks bland and from some angles bulbous.The new corporate grill transforms the car.I think that if the new TT doesnt look like the the one depicted in Autocar then its designers ought to buy a copy and start making changes.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmm. I'm going to get a slating here I can tell. I don't like it.

IMO the front end is far too heavy for the rest of the car. I know its Audi's new corporate look but that doesn't mean they have to slap that on every car without taking into account proportions. If that style was slimmed down a bit then it may look better proportioned. The concave effect of the side panels is not a good move either. How many times on this forum has it been said that the success of the TT is the 'less means more'. I feel that this version has too many contradicting lines fighting each other.

The existing TT Coupe is such a beautiful shape which is verging on the perfection and I feel that this has turned into a MkII TT for marketing reasons, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, this one doesn't.

You pepes out there with Coupes are driving something very special, I wouldn't call this special.

Just my opinion of course. :wink:

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Mmm. I'm going to get a slating here I can tell. I don't like it.


But you don't like the current TT either. Just look at you TT and see how heavily you modified it because the current one is not as attractive as you would like it to be.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm. I'm going to get a slating here I can tell. I don't like it.
> ...


Modding is an addiction V, doesn`t mean we don`t love the original, we just put our own stamp on it. Each to their own m8. As for the TT mkII , I quite like the mock up, but will never ever hve another A*di and I know I`m not alone :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Vlastan, when you come to Brooklands (I pressume you are going) come over and have a chat and have a good look at my TTR and compare it to some of the others. I have not got one piece of body kit on it, Look inside and you will see only a different head unit, everything that you will see is standard. The headlamps are different (but look virtually standard). There are many TT's on this forum far more heavily modified than mine in the looks department.

Graham


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

errr...you talkin` bout me Graham??????????? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No m8, no one specific. And I've got no gripes about anyone modding their car either, but V's comment about me not likeing my TTR and thats why I mod it was a bit rash thats all.

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I understand what you say chaps. But what I meant was that if you don't like a feature of the new TT, you could easily change it and modify it as you see it is best.

So if something doesn't appeal to you now about the new TT, it shouldn't stop you from owning one in the future as you could change it to your liking.

amtechuk...your reasons for not having another Audi are different of course. :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I understand what you say chaps. But what I meant was that if you don't like a feature of the new TT, you could easily change it and modify it as you see it is best.
> 
> So if something doesn't appeal to you now about the new TT, it shouldn't stop you from owning one in the future as you could change it to your liking.
> 
> . :wink:


AHHH grasshoppper, all is now clear :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ScoTTy
> 
> Conspicuous by your absence - your 'informed' view?


I've not posted as I've been working my butt off and have only now had a chance to log on.

I'll see if I can get a response from Audi UK tomorrow.

In the mean time I highly sceptical. It's not gonna be a real picture as Audi don't just sneak out new cars - they launch them.

After the RS3 crap that Autocar posted I'm amazed that your all chasing the dangling worm. They certainly knows what sells and judging from the posts quite a few have gone and bought the mag this week. I guess I'd be accused of being a sceptic if I suggested that this is all it is about. :?

I'll see what I can come up with. :wink:


----------



## hoTTdog (May 18, 2004)

Looks nice but not as... original... as the original if you see what I mean  Somehow it seems less innovative than the current TT when it was first launched, and I think all the photos of the Nuvolari havn't helped its cause in that respect.

The side and especially the front end look a lot like the Nuvolari's:









And the rear looks a bit like the Volkswagen Concept R's posterior:









Lets face it though, it was never going to be easy improving on the TT as a design anyway so its not bad. Not forgetting of course that its only an artists impression and won't necessarily end up like that. What interests me more is the Twin Turbo RS :twisted: broom broom!

Can't wait!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone think of an example where Autocar has produced a true and accurate rendition 'Scoop' of a new car, that actually bears a close resemblance to the eventual product that emerges? I can't.

Their artists' skills are to be commended though - but I would get too excited.

Personally it doesn't do it for me accurate or otherwise. Most sports cars tend to have a slim front end.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Most cars when face lifted also alter the interior, the article does not go near this. If this was anything official then they would have details of all changes (including interior tweaks)

I still like it though. and those wheels would be a pleasure to clean 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

on the (very dodgy) assumption that they know about what they are talking.....

Pics show usual pre-production trick of removing springs from suspension.
Shield (IMO) dominates too much - and WTF is that naff horizontal section where the plate is :?
Wheels are nice - but appear to be artist's wet dream - and the fronts appear to have a much larger offset than the rears....

Biggest disappointment to me?
Apart from the RS (which will be coming out later :?) we get a bunch of new engines but with the same power :?

(Ok - and extra 5 - 8 bhp. wow)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys - my contacts off sick. It may take a day or so until I come back with the any news.

I expect it simply to be "journalistic guesswork" anyway but I'll update this thread when I have something.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: No sorry it's official.My mate at the newsagents well,his brother-in-law who's best freinds sister who used to go out with a milkman who's best-mate once knew someone that worked for Audi(well a showroom anyway)says it's all true. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: No sorry it's official.My mate at the newsagents well,his brother-in-law who's best freinds sister who used to go out with a milkman who's best-mate once knew someone that worked for Audi(well a showroom anyway)says it's all true. :wink:


That's me convinced then.


----------



## rickyh (Jul 12, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Sorry guys - my contacts off sick. It may take a day or so until I come back with the any news.
> 
> I expect it simply to be "journalistic guesswork" anyway but I'll update this thread when I have something.


Err, no hurry, thanks!

It's just a magazine (Autocar), not a scientific journal. I like it (Autocar and it's content), it's fun. They use artists impressions, have stated so and is there for us to take or leave as we please. It's only a story about a car. No more important than that.

If everything were black and white, life'd be dull.

Yes please Autocar, more articles like this! It's fun reading and gets us chatting. That's why we're enthusiasts, because we're 'enthusiastic' and that's why's there's such debate when articles like this appear.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not sure I would buy it in a V8 nor a V10 in the TT! Also not sure I would spend 40k on one when you can get a boxter for that price either :?. Audi's launch date for this should be now in my opinion. 2006 is way too late!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Audi's launch date for this should be now in my opinion. 2006 is way too late!


They've only just launched the 3.2 and therefore will want to profit from the new model. Also with it selling so well why kill it off. It must be a big cash cow now as I'm sure the profits on the TT have exceeded their plans.

So why would they launch now?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> So why would they launch now?


Because the current model is getting old and popular! :? . (But don't get me wrong is still sleek and beautiful) It has some good competition from other manufacturers! Pricing is also against it with other cars like Mazda, Nissan, Honda, Renault and the like!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > So why would they launch now?
> ...


People still buy it and still love it. So no need to introduce the new TT now. 2006 is about right.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

If we see what happened with the SLK it looks like something similar is going to happen with the TT. ( I am comparing those because I think each one was a unique car when introduced, not your average A4, C-class, 3 series etc.) The SLK was launched in 1996 (don't know about RHD) and was replaced this year. So 2006 sounds about right for me.
Oh and a more general comment for these two cars. My mate's SLK (with AMG bodykit) still looks very nice even if there is a new model now. It is always going to be a classic and I believe that for the TT as well. I believe that even if the new TT is launced, the current model will still be considered a classic.
I think people will say "I have the first TT", as opposed to "I have the old A3" etc... something like "I have a 993 Turbo" not "I have a 10 year old Porsche". I hope you see my point.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > So why would they launch now?
> ...


If what you're saying is the case then they'll stop selling so many and have to revitalise the market e.g. with new engines, a face lift, a new model, discounts, etc or just let sales/income slip.

Basically it's market driven and I'm sure they've studied the sales graphs and have a better idea of business dynamics that most of us. Their release dates will always be extremely carefully managed not just from the market demands but also from factory capacity and making sure that they're not launching and treading on launches of other cars within Audi and actually within the whole of VAG.

The plans are made well in advance i.e. you can't just say to a supplier I want 20,000,000 spark plugs and expect them the next day. Factory slots (manufacture and assembly) dictate a lot of what goes on. To get factory slots, predictions of volumes need to be done well in advance and this comes back to being market driven and their graphs and spreadsheets.


----------



## TT (May 10, 2002)

Definately not for me either! - looks like the rot that started with the V6 has really taken a hold here!
The original TT is quite simply an example of design brilliance - perfect just as it is - nothing to add - nothing to take away.
My decision is made - I'm going to buy one of the last current model 225 TTCs to be made and remain the proud owner of a truely classic car.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Well I like the new look; let's hope that the finished product bears some resemblance to it. The TTRS would certainly get my vote.


----------



## convicTT (May 17, 2002)

Is anybody interested in mailing a copy of this issue to Sydney, Australia? I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

TT said:


> Definately not for me either! - looks like the rot that started with the V6 has really taken a hold here!
> The original TT is quite simply an example of design brilliance - perfect just as it is - nothing to add - nothing to take away.
> My decision is made - I'm going to buy one of the last current model 225 TTCs to be made and remain the proud owner of a truely classic car.


"The Rot" - What Rot? The V6 is no less a TT than the 225, 180 or 150.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

"....theres no reason for RWD when you have 'Quattro'..... although, if you are a RWD lover.... you will enjoy knowing that starting in 2006 all of Audi's Quattro models power distribution will be switched from 60 front / 40 rear to 40 front / 60 rear... to give their cars a more "RWD" drive dynamic, similar to BMW's driving dynamics ,The Porsche C4S and Turbo have a similar rear bias power split.The next generation TT will have this 40/60 power distribution......... "

i cut and copied it from a forum .. is it true ?? i think it could be a good idea even if my 225 Quattro feels amaging to drive...


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> If we see what happened with the SLK it looks like something similar is going to happen with the TT. ( I am comparing those because I think each one was a unique car when introduced, not your average A4, C-class, 3 series etc.) The SLK was launched in 1996 (don't know about RHD) and was replaced this year. So 2006 sounds about right for me.
> Oh and a more general comment for these two cars. My mate's SLK (with AMG bodykit) still looks very nice even if there is a new model now. It is always going to be a classic and I believe that for the TT as well. I believe that even if the new TT is launced, the current model will still be considered a classic.
> I think people will say "I have the first TT", as opposed to "I have the old A3" etc... something like "I have a 993 Turbo" not "I have a 10 year old Porsche". I hope you see my point.


YES YES YES. i've found someone else who thinks like me.. TT is going to be a classic.. i'm talking about the current model.. it's too unique..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Foiel said:


> "....theres no reason for RWD when you have 'Quattro'..... although, if you are a RWD lover.... you will enjoy knowing that starting in 2006 all of Audi's Quattro models power distribution will be switched from 60 front / 40 rear to 40 front / 60 rear... to give their cars a more "RWD" drive dynamic, similar to BMW's driving dynamics ,The Porsche C4S and Turbo have a similar rear bias power split.The next generation TT will have this 40/60 power distribution......... "
> 
> i cut and copied it from a forum .. is it true ?? i think it could be a good idea even if my 225 Quattro feels amaging to drive...


I doubt it's true.

Audi are apparently looking at moving towards more sporty handling and therefore I'd expect this sort of adjustment to the power distribution but this will be for permanent 4WD cars i.e. those with Torsen quattro.

Since I don't expect Haldex to be dropped by Audi I would expect there still to be FWD biased cars. If what you are quoting about the next TT is true then I would read into it that the car will have a longitudinal engine and be equipped with Torsen. That would be quite a major change from the current and somehow I can't see them making a platform just for the TT. I'd expect it to be based on the current A3/Golf platform. This is not to say the same platform but based upon it. The platforms are very adaptable so they can adjust the dynamics quite a lot. I know of one car that will use it that really surprised me and is a move away from it's current platform (I can't currently reveal what but I'll see if I'm allowed to) but it does demonstrate how one platform can be utilised in many VAG models.


----------



## hoTTdog (May 18, 2004)

> The platforms are very adaptable so they can adjust the dynamics quite a lot. I know of one car that will use it that really surprised me and is a move away from it's current platform (I can't currently reveal what but I'll see if I'm allowed to) but it does demonstrate how one platform can be utilised in many VAG models.


Could it be the new Boxster?  Would make sense since the VW Concept R also uses the A5 platform and it looks like Porsche aren't afraid to share VW underpinnings (i.e. Cayenne/Touareg).










Then again, maybe not [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

hoTTdog said:


> > The platforms are very adaptable so they can adjust the dynamics quite a lot. I know of one car that will use it that really surprised me and is a move away from it's current platform (I can't currently reveal what but I'll see if I'm allowed to) but it does demonstrate how one platform can be utilised in many VAG models.
> 
> 
> Could it be the new Boxster?  Would make sense since the VW Concept R also uses the A5 platform and it looks like Porsche aren't afraid to share VW underpinnings (i.e. Cayenne/Touareg).
> ...


VW Passat.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hey Folks ... do u think it could be interesting.. ??

http://www.autocarmagazine.co.uk/News_A ... _ID=209002

scoTTy.. whatcha think .. ??

Totti sucks .. they should have kick him out of the European championship.. i hope Italy is gonna win against sweden.. even if i'm not that positive..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ColinH said:


> VW Passat.


You didn't hear that from me. 8)


----------



## TT (May 10, 2002)

Matthew wrote:



> "The Rot" - What Rot? The V6 is no less a TT than the 225, 180 or 150


What rot? - all the fussy little additions like the false air vents either side of the front bumper, the â€˜boy racerâ€™ black rubber extension to the rear spoiler, the cheap plastic black mesh valance to the rear bumper - all things that have absolutely no function other than to detract from the pure simplicity of the original TT design.


----------

